# Reversing/Rearview Camera switchover, is it possible ???



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Whilst sipping my cup of tea this morning looking at the rain out the window towards my MH a thought flashed into my mind (a very rare occurrence these days!!)

I currently have a reversing camera that is unsurprisingly wired to a monitor on the dash. depending on how the camera is angled I can use it as a reversing camera OR a rear view mirror camera but not both.

My question is........... Rather than buy another camera and monitor ......

If I get another camera would it be possible to use my original as a rear view camera, take the "new" second one & wire it into the reverse light switch. (All simplez so far no :lol: ??) 

Then (this is the difficult bit) somehow configure a relay so that when the reversing camera is energised (from the reversing light feed) it cuts off the feed from the "rear view" camera and feeds the "reversing" camera image to the monitor :wink: ??

That way I will have a rear view camera acting as my rear view mirror UNTIL I select the going backwards cog at which point I will have a reversings camera !!!

Sounds like a brilliant idea to me BUT does anyone have a clue what sort of relay I would need and how to wire it up ???

I bet SOMEONE has already done this, hopefully they subscribe here AND like helping others (like me)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Camera*

You need a camera switching box

In the Middle of this Picture here

Trev


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Depends on your monitor.
Mine will do exactly what you say by default.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks guys

I have emailed provision

I only have a single feed into the monitor !!


----------



## ratporchrico (Feb 9, 2008)

I have two cameras fitted. One(the original German job) points straight backwards from the lower right-hand corner of the left rear door but is useless when I'm towing a canoe trailer so I had another high level one fitted by Solar Solutions in Poole which switches over from a 3 position switch in the cab. Works a treat and reasonably straightforward AFAIK.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Eddie Vanbitz does a two in one camera system, has two camera's in one, one looks to rearview, one looks down at hitch/rear bumper. You can switch easily between the two. Works really well and saves having two camera's on the back.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the info folks !!

As I already havea fully operational system I am just looking to enhance it rather than spending out on a completely new system !!

Any information on wher I might obtain such an item as a switchover box or a three way switch so I can choose which camera to use would be really useful.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Why not wire it to power up when the sidelights are switched on then all you need to do for reversing is put on the sidelights. You can turn off the monitor at night if its a distraction


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Traveller

What I am trying to do is fit a (automatic) switchover system so I can use TWO cameras (but only ONE monitor) one as a rearview mirror that is constantly on (with the ignition) and the other as a reversing camera which automatically switches on when reverse is selected AND switches the feed so I then get a reversing camera view

Simplezzz yes no ????

I suppose I could just fit two switches in the cab to feed whichever camera I fancied but I would prefer an automated system. (Besides how would I configure two camera feeds into one monitor socket???)


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

As I take it you will have to Buy a New camera and wire it all in to get what you want to achieve.
The Weaco twin lens camera would achieve what you want without having to drill more holes and you will get what you want probably for about same price, The camera is controlled from inside (a switch) and whichever lens you select shows, If you have it set on your rear view camera when you put it in reverse it automatically switches to your reversing view. And it will look a lot more sightly than having two cameras.


----------



## 128682 (Oct 12, 2009)

If your good with electronics, use a voltage sensing relay with 12vdc trigger, use the reverse light 12v as the trigger voltage and run the normal rear view camera through the nc contacts and the reversing camera through the no contacts, if you permanently power both cameras then the feed will switch to the reversing when the reverse lights turn on.

Hope this helps

Steve


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Now steves idea is exactly what I had in mind Any idea wher I might source such a relay off the shelf 

I am fairly competant but when it comes to electronics I stop 'cos I know when I am out of my depth!!

(The Weaco twin lens camera is over 800 quid so thats a non starter, far to much dosh!!)


----------

